# Robert Pattinson verlässt Kristen Stewart



## beachkini (26 Juli 2012)

​*
Robert Pattinson, 26, und seine untreue (Ex?)-Freundin Kristen Stewart, 22, wünschten sich Kinder, eine Hochzeit und zogen erst kürzlich in ein gemeinsames Haus - das soll nach Kristen Affäre jetzt alles aus und vorbei sein.*

Berichten zufolge kann Robert mit der Demütigung nicht leben und ist mit Herzschmerz ausgezogen. Der britische Schauspieler soll wütend und verletzt sein und könne es nicht mehr ertragen, in ihrer Anwesenseit zu sein.

Freunde des Paares glauben nicht, dass das "Twilight"-Paar diese Krise durchstehen kann. Ein Insider sagte gegenüber amerikanischen Medien:

"Ich glaube nicht, dass die Beziehung überlebt. Robert ist wirklich am Boden zerstört." Kristen öffentliche Entschuldigung soll auch nicht geholfen, sondern alles noch viel schlimmer gemacht haben.

Stewart selbst soll es nicht viel besser gehen. Die gleiche Quelle sagte über sie: "Sie liebt Robert wirklich über alles. Er ist der Mittelpunkt ihres Lebens und sie tut alles, damit er sie nicht verlässt."
(ok-magazin.de)


----------



## Q (27 Juli 2012)

tja. Promis sind eben auch nur Menschen. Und das Kristen derzeit schräg drauf ist, zeigen ja auch ihre jüngsten Bilder... 

http://www.celebboard.net/internati...ctor-rupert-sanders-17-07-2012-x-14-tags.html

:thx:


----------



## Padderson (27 Juli 2012)

sie werden es beide überleben


----------



## ShiningEyes (27 Juli 2012)

passiert!


----------



## Chamser81 (27 Juli 2012)

Wer einmal jemanden betrügt wird dies auch ein zweites Mal tun! Eine Trennung ist da auch für beide Seiten die beste Lösung. Weil ansonsten immer ein gewisses Misstrauen mit dabei ist und da kann auf Dauer keine Beziehung funktionieren.


----------



## comatron (29 Juli 2012)

Wenn die Dose juckt, ist halt der Verstand nicht gefragt.


----------

